# The "Who Wants It Pass, Part II"



## ResIpsa

Picking up with Franksmith left off, I'm willing, ready and able to organize this and get it off the ground again

Frank did a good job of laying out how it will work, go here:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11266

to read all about it. In a nutshell, like Frank I have some sticks lying around that either I don't know what they are, don't want to know what they are, or will never in this life get around to smoking, and I figure that there are some fine, generous BOTL's around here in the same boat. For those who don't mind receiving some smokes that may be less than primo, they are up for grabs.

Those interested in donating should post here, those interested in receiving should post here as well. Donaters ship to me, I'll ship out to the lucky receivers. I'd like to get 10-15 donaters to begin with to get this thing rolling, after that I'd like to keep it going as much as possible on a rolling basis. Those interested step up!!


----------



## Habanolover

I'll jump in on the receiving end just to help someone with some smokes they don't want. 

Heck I will try anything once (except Acidsu ).

Very nice idea and gesture.


----------



## LiteHedded

i have a few sticks, not a lot, that I'll prolly never smoke


----------



## orangehorse

I've got some that are available (probably 20 or so). I would be more than happy to send them out. They are good enough to take up room in the humi, but not good enough for me to get around to smoking them in the near future.


----------



## dadof3illinois

I've got a few that I'm not going to smoke but should make a newbie happy.

PM me your addy and I'll have them out this weekend.


----------



## shaggy

ok i am in for a reciever end.....


----------



## Habanolover

dadof3illinois said:


> I've got a few that I'm not going to smoke but should make a newbie happy.
> 
> PM me your addy and I'll have them out this weekend.


PM sent


----------



## ResIpsa

madurolover said:


> PM sent


I might be mistaken, but I think Dad meant I should send my address to him, 

I know this is a little confusing, but the way it works is the donatees will ship to me, once I have a list of recipients I will divy the smokes up in even packages and ship them out to the recipients.

Pm's sent to Pitmangeek, Dadof3 and litehedded. Thanks for contributing!


----------



## Habanolover

ResIpsa said:


> I might be mistaken, but I think Dad meant I should send my address to him,
> 
> I know this is a little confusing, but the way it works is the donatees will ship to me, once I have a list of recipients I will divy the smokes up in even packages and ship them out to the recipients.
> 
> Pm's sent to Pitmangeek, Dadof3 and litehedded. Thanks for contributing!


:cDarn middlemen j/k
Sorry didn't understand the rules.
See how much of a noob I am.


----------



## mastershogun

can i get your addy as well. i have some sticks but won't be able to send them out this week... waiting for boxes.:ss


----------



## ResIpsa

madurolover said:


> :cDarn middlemen j/k
> Sorry didn't understand the rules.
> See how much of a noob I am.


no harm no foul, :r Trust me, I've made much worse mistakes, 



mastershogun said:


> can i get your addy as well. i have some sticks but won't be able to send them out this week... waiting for boxes.:ss


thanks brother, pm sent.


----------



## ResIpsa

Franksmith made this much more clear in his original post, but Just to be clear as to the purpose of the pass. We are trying to do this for the benefit of the newb brothers and sisters, those with 4-6 months here, college students, etc, , in essence those who aren't in a position or who don't have the funds to try a lot of smokes on their own. If you want to be a recipient and meet that criteria, PLEASE step up!


----------



## LiteHedded

I was a receiver of the first one
I feel like I've come full circle


----------



## riverdawg

Do you have to be a member for more than a few months or have a multiple trade history? If not I would love a to be added to the receive list.


----------



## leominsterjim

I would be interested in what you guys consider "cast offs", please put down as a reciever...and THANKS in advance!:ss


----------



## kvm

I'll make a donation. I've got some that apparently I'm just aging.


----------



## orangehorse

Thanks again, Vic for coordinating this.

0103 8555 7499 1661 2042


----------



## cre8v1

I would like to get on the list to receive. Thanks for pulling this together for the noobs, ResIpsa and all contributing gorillas! :ss


----------



## TimButz2

I'd like to get on the recieve list. Thanks!!


----------



## baglorious

I am a poor, lowly newb interested in the doggiest of your rockets, or any other "not-really-dog-rockets-but-you-won't-smoke-'em" type charity. I'm new to the game, have spent far more than my budget would have reasonably allowed in my plunge off the slope... and can weave a tale of financial sorrow longer than my list of creditors. Actually, my list of creditors is quite short. It's just that I'm on Sallie Mae's name seems to be written in 100,000 pt. font. I went to a very expensive school for seven years (I got more than one degree!) in order to, um... start a "public interest" career.

I just went over my credit card statements and realized the consequences of my recent cigar purchasing. Don't ever do that, by the way.

Am I poor? 

Is my palate relatively unrefined?

Is a frog's ass watertight?

Speaks for itself, really.

For further tales of woe, please PM me. I'm sure I can convince you that I am a poor needy individual of the highest character.


----------



## icehog3

Be sure if you put in to be a receiver, you are a newb of limited funds who can't really afford to go out and try what you want. The original intent of this idea wasn't just to bomb Newbs....it was to bomb Newbs who have a tough time affording smokes because of college, etc. If you are making good money, you should be able to afford your own. :2 

That being said, if that's how Vic chooses to run this version, I am in as a donator.


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> Be sure if you put in to be a receiver, you are a newb of limited funds who can't really afford to go out and try what you want. The original intent of this idea wasn't just to bomb Newbs....it was to bomb Newbs who have a tough time affording smokes because of college, etc. If you are making good money, you should be able to afford your own. :2
> 
> That being said, if that's how Vic chooses to run this version, I am in as a donator.


Thanks Tom for donating and for emphasizing who this pass is meant to benefit, your understanding of the intended recipients is dead on.


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> Thanks Tom for donating and for emphasizing who this pass is meant to benefit, your understanding of the intended recipients is dead on.


I will get some sticks out by the end of the week Vic, thanks for putting this back together! 

I would just hate to see the sticks go to people who can afford to smoke better by their own means. :2


----------



## dstaccone

I would like to be in to receive if possible. I have exhausted all of my cigar funds till at least the end of my spring semester when I can get a better paying job or more hours. Currently my one day a week job at the cigar shop is making me $24 which i need for gas money. Also I feel bad asking parents for additional funds as they are helping me tremendously with college cost and i try to do my part by buying my books and other necessary goods(aka ramen).


----------



## icehog3

dstaccone said:


> I would like to be in to receive if possible. I have exhausted all of my cigar funds till at least the end of my spring semester when I can get a better paying job or more hours. Currently my one day a week job at the cigar shop is making me $24 which i need for gas money. Also I feel bad asking parents for additional funds as they are helping me tremendously with college cost and i try to do my part by buying my books and other necessary goods(aka ramen).


I think you qualify!


----------



## dstaccone

awesome. I forgot to ask in my last reply, should I pm my address to ResIspa or will that come later.


----------



## icehog3

dstaccone said:


> awesome. I forgot to ask in my last reply, should I pm my address to ResIspa or will that come later.


I would keep an eye on this thread for instructions and a list of recipients, he usually logs on around 5AM CST most weekdays.


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> I would keep an eye on this thread for instructions and a list of recipients, he usually logs on around 5AM CST most weekdays.


Give that man a cigar, 

Those who wish to be recipients please pm your addy's to me. Once I have collected the smokes from 10-15 donors I will split the cigars up into equal packages so that everybody gets a fair share and get them into the mail. That seems the fairest way to do it, rather than ship as the sticks come in because sometimes more will come in, sometimes less.Hopefully all donors and recipients will have chimed in within a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## baglorious

icehog3 said:


> Be sure if you put in to be a receiver, you are a newb of limited funds who can't really afford to go out and try what you want. The original intent of this idea wasn't just to bomb Newbs....it was to bomb Newbs who have a tough time affording smokes because of college, etc. If you are making good money, you should be able to afford your own. :2


With regard to whether I'm a deserving newb or not... I'm probably not as needy as many. I do currently have a decent pile (50-60 smokes) in the humidor, so if that fact alone disqualifies me, that's absolutely fair.

I considered myself a fair candidate for the following reasons:
- I'm a newb.
- I have ridiculous student loans, work a public interest job, and don't make a whole lot.
- Despite having a decent pile currently, I have already spent more than my budget, and am probably done purchasing for a long, long time, on account of having overdone it (I almost had a stroke when I looked at my debit/credit card statements). 
- My collection is none too varied, and I'd be interested in getting a hold of smokes that the CS gurus think are good enough to own, but probably not good enough to get the call from the bullpen. (I'm guessing these would be "good value" smokes for me.)

On the flipside... here are reasons I perhaps shouldn't qualify.
- I do currently have a job, albeit the non-lucrative kind, and am not a student anymore.
- I do currently have 50-60 smokes.
- I did have the funds to buy a humidor, accessories, and 50-60 smokes (although I really overdid it, lol... I think I found the slope I've heard so much about)
- I'm already in line for the Newbie PIF and the Newbie Sampler trade, so I'll be getting to diversify my current stash and try new stoges through those.
- Despite my recent lack of sanity in purchasing what I have purchased, I can still afford food.

SO... those were my thoughts on considering myself a worthy applicant. I will absolutely 100% not even remotely feel slighted if I am passed over.

I'm going to PM ResIpsa with futher info (rather than continue to babble). I chose to post this anyway (rather than just PM the entire thing) because I thought it might flesh out some of the considerations for other persons who may be wondering whether or not they should request to be a recipient.

Thanks for organizing this whole thing, ResIpsa, and thanks to all who will be donating. This is a great idea that shows how cool this forum generally is.


----------



## baglorious

ResIpsa, I just tried to PM you... your mailbox is full and my message was declined. D'oh.


----------



## LiteHedded

50-60 is a lot more cigars than i had in my humi when the first who wants it went down.
maybe you ought to sit this one out bag?


----------



## baglorious

LiteHedded said:


> 50-60 is a lot more cigars than i had in my humi when the first who wants it went down.
> maybe you ought to sit this one out bag?


I attempted to PM'ed ResIpsa with further info to check his opinion, and didn't get through. I subsequently PM'ed Icehog3 with the same message to get his thoughts.

I haven't heard back yet... but methinks you're probably right, and methinks he/they'll say the same thing.

So I am withdrawing my request to be a recipient of this one, and will stick to the Newbie Sampler and PIF threads that I'm already in for purposes of getting some variety in the humi.

Thanks everyone for your POLITE hints.


----------



## Habanolover

I am withdrawing my request to be a recipient of this one.
Although unemployed I think my humidor may be in better shape than others here.
You see I have this addiction called cigaritis and while my humidor may not runneth over, it is stocked well enough where I will not run out today or in the very near future. 

Vic I would like to commend you for taking this on and to all the BOTL/SOTL that are donating...........................Well it just makes me feel all warm and fuzzy to be a part of such a generous family.


----------



## cre8v1

I'm out, too. I didn't realize the purpose of the Pass. Thanks to all the contributors!


----------



## TimButz2

I'm out too, I didn't realize the purpose as well


----------



## Eternal Rider

PM me your addy I have some cigars I can addto the collection

Harland


----------



## icehog3

Thanks to anyone who decided that there might be some more "needing" than them...I think you are stand-up guys to do that, and believe me, good things come to stand-up guys in the Jungle.


----------



## LiteHedded

I don't have many but I threw an anejo in there to make up for it 
I should be able to get it out today


----------



## LiteHedded

0103 8555 7499 8010 0094


----------



## fireman43

I'll get in on this one as a contributor Vic. PM me your addy and I'll try to get something out tomorrow.


----------



## ResIpsa

Eternal Rider said:


> PM me your addy I have some cigars I can addto the collection
> 
> Harland





fireman43 said:


> I'll get in on this one as a contributor Vic. PM me your addy and I'll try to get something out tomorrow.


Very cool guys, thanks and pm sent


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> Thanks to anyone who decided that there might be some more "needing" than them...I think you are stand-up guys to do that, and believe me, good things come to stand-up guys in the Jungle.


very true Brother Tom, Very true


----------



## ResIpsa

bump


----------



## leominsterjim

ResIpsa said:


> Franksmith made this much more clear in his original post, but Just to be clear as to the purpose of the pass. We are trying to do this for the benefit of the newb brothers and sisters, those with 4-6 months here, college students, etc, , in essence those who aren't in a position or who don't have the funds to try a lot of smokes on their own. If you want to be a recipient and meet that criteria, PLEASE step up!


I don't thjink I read this close enough, please take me off the list to recieve

This is a great idea...Someday I hope to be able to contribute

Thanks
Jim


----------



## rwtarget

I have sticks to donate. Please pm your addy and they will go out next week. I don't like to ship over the weekend especially with the cold here in PA.


----------



## darkfusion

I would like to be on the receiver list .


----------



## fireman43

Vic...They're on their way....

*DC 0306 1070 0001 4231 9975*


----------



## Eternal Rider

Package in the mail
DC#03062400000337121042


----------



## kvm

Going out in the morning, Vic.

DC 0305 2710 0003 0120 4103


----------



## LiteHedded

looks like we got a bunch of smokes and not so many receivers


----------



## icehog3

darkfusion said:


> I would like to be on the receiver list .


You might want to explain your situation a bit to see if you qualify.


----------



## darkfusion

icehog3 said:


> You might want to explain your situation a bit to see if you qualify.


Oh sry about that .

Currently I'm a full time college student as you can see in my profile here . I tend to scrape some money for stogies but thats a slight chance . Staring at my humi right now and I can only count 3 stogies . Do I qualify or did I miss something ?:ss


----------



## ToranoFan

Id be up for a receiver if possible. Im defently not a newb as ive been around for some time. But i am defently broke. I had a good selection of smokes a while back as i invested in some boxes and such, plus some great gifts from friends and family. Right now my cabinet humi is empty and my desktop humidor has 3 sticks (generous botl wish list). Havent had any cigars since mid-august unfortunately (5 1/2 months), but the bills are getting paid  lol thats a plus


----------



## icehog3

darkfusion said:


> Oh sry about that .
> 
> Currently I'm a full time college student as you can see in my profile here . I tend to scrape some money for stogies but thats a slight chance . Staring at my humi right now and I can only count 3 stogies . Do I qualify or did I miss something ?:ss


Sounds like you do.


----------



## Drew

Can a noob get in on this as a reciever? I spent all my money on the Holts humi/puck/hygro. 

Full time college student, no job currently...spending saved money.  

Didn't want to post as a mooch but if there's no takers....I have an empty humi on its way!


----------



## ResIpsa

fireman43 said:


> Vic...They're on their way....
> 
> *DC 0306 1070 0001 4231 9975*





Eternal Rider said:


> Package in the mail
> DC#03062400000337121042





kvm said:


> Going out in the morning, Vic.
> 
> DC 0305 2710 0003 0120 4103


thanks guys!


----------



## LiteHedded

darkfusion's a good guy
I think he qualifies


----------



## icehog3

0306 3030 0002 4906 7423 :d


----------



## cigarbob

Full-Time college students seeks Quality cigars, who enjoys long walks on the beach, nice evenings on the deck, the occasional fire-side evening, Pina-Coladas, and getting lost in the rain.

:ss :ss 

Do I qualify?


----------



## Habanolover

cigarbob said:


> Full-Time college students seeks Quality cigars, who enjoys long walks on the beach, nice evenings on the deck, the occasional fire-side evening, Pina-Coladas, and getting lost in the rain.
> 
> :ss :ss
> 
> Do I qualify?


Only if your not into health food and you have half a brain.


----------



## ResIpsa

Drew said:


> Can a noob get in on this as a reciever? I spent all my money on the Holts humi/puck/hygro.
> 
> Full time college student, no job currently...spending saved money.
> 
> Didn't want to post as a mooch but if there's no takers....I have an empty humi on its way!


welcome aboard!


----------



## LiteHedded

> Status:* Delivered*


So I take it you have received it?


----------



## ResIpsa

pm sent to toranofan regarding the list of recipients


----------



## ResIpsa

Thanks to all who have offerred to participate so far!


Donators:

ResIpsa
Eternal Rider
LiteHedded
PitmanGeek
dadof3illinois
kvm
icehog3
fireman43
rwtarget



donations have been received from:

Litehedded
Pitmangeek


thank you guys!

Recipients:

Once I have determined who meets the criteria for recipients by looking at the criteria given in the original thread and consulting with elder gorillas, I'll post a list of who the recipients are

In the meantime, there must be more gorillas out there who meet the stated criteria. Look at them and STEP UP!


----------



## ToranoFan

fixed ResIpsa


----------



## ResIpsa

ToranoFan said:


> fixed ResIpsa


thank you sir.....now back to our regularly scheduled giving and receiving. Step up all you poor broke college newbs


----------



## ResIpsa

additonal donations received today from Harland (eternalrider) and Joe (fireman43)

your generosity will be appreciated by the recipients, thank you!


Donators:

ResIpsa
Eternal Rider
LiteHedded
PitmanGeek
dadof3illinois
kvm
icehog3
fireman43
rwtarget



donations have been received from:

Litehedded
Pitmangeek
Eternalrider
Fireman43



thank you guys!

Recipients:

Once I have determined who meets the criteria for recipients by looking at the criteria given in the original thread and consulting with elder gorillas, I'll post a list of who the recipients are

In the meantime, there must be more gorillas out there who meet the stated criteria. Look at them and STEP UP! Guys and girls, lots of good looking smokes have been received, and some fine smokes that are. Step up and be counted, lots to give away!


----------



## mastershogun

i'll be sending out monday


----------



## ca21455

Vic, I have some smokes for the Pass. PM me your address and I will send them out on Monday. Thanks.


----------



## bigALemos

if you need someone else to recieve. i'd be up for it but i you already have to many that's cool


----------



## ResIpsa

lookin for some poor newbies here,


----------



## BigGreg

this really is a great thing you guys are doing.. the hospitality you guys show here at CS is quite amazing. I myself am a college student and a noob but am not asking to be put on the list I have a decent paying job and live at home with the parents so my expenses are not to the extent that I can not afford to buy sticks. If I wasnt a noob and had a humidor full of smokes I definitly would contribute so if their is another one in the future count me down as a contributer. And I know im rambiling on but I just want to say too all the contributors you guys really are doing a nice thing and for the receivers dont forget what these people are doing for you it really is a fantastic gesture. So when you guys get your degrees and get some good paying jobs dont forget to help the little guys out.


----------



## wharfrathoss

am not in college (can't afford to be)-my significant other just finished & now we have that to pay off (after 8yrs, it's a my $ is your $ kinda thing)-i'm trying to start a remodeling buisness as her profession won't make the kind of $ we're looking for-currently living in trailer by the projects-you get the idea

now don't think i'm just pushing a sob story-we have food to eat, bills are getting paid (all except the credit cards) & we manage to have the basic necessities-knowing this is all temporary helps to make it easier, there's just not room for many smokes right now in our budget (unless is skim off the top when i get paid)

if i qualify, thank you, i'm grateful
if not, no hard feelings

thanks for the consideration

pm w/addy sent


----------



## xhris

I'm a college student at the University of Houston. Majoring in Mechanical Engineering. 

My major is very challenging for me, so i'm forced to be "job-less" during the semester to concentrate on my classes and studying for them. This results in having to work 2 jobs during the summer and Christmas Holidays to get enough money to pay for school and residence. 

I tried not to make my story too "sobby" so it doesn't sound like i'm begging but if i qualify, im very grateful.

Thanks for putting this together guys, it never ceases to amaze me how generous this community is.

-Chris


----------



## LiteHedded

xhris said:


> I'm a college student at the University of Houston. Majoring in Mechanical Engineering.
> 
> My major is very challenging for me, so i'm forced to be "job-less" during the semester to concentrate on my classes and studying for them. This results in having to work 2 jobs during the summer and Christmas Holidays to get enough money to pay for school and residence.
> 
> I tried not to make my story too "sobby" so it doesn't sound like i'm begging but if i qualify, im very grateful.
> 
> Thanks for putting this together guys, it never ceases to amaze me how generous this community is.
> 
> -Chris


good football team there
congrats on winning conference USA
it won't happen next year!
GO KNIGHTS!


----------



## hurricane6

i'd love to be on the receiving end, as most of my premiums come as payment from side work, but i also know there are others who may need it more than me. but i would like to be considered. thanks


----------



## Drew

I just got home from Dallas...$0 in my wallet and my dash says I have 10 miles left in my tank. Well worth it though, was a great weekend. :ss


----------



## Apex

So I know this might not go over too well being my first post and all, but I've been reading the forums quite a bit for the past few weeks and I have learned a lot, you guys really know your stuff.

My current situation is that I'm a full time college student and I've smoked one cigar, yes just one, and it was one of the most relaxing and satisfying experiences I've had in a long time (was a Punch Rare Corojo). I got it from the nearest B&M that is about 30 minutes away and it was well worth it. Well anyways I just don't have the time or money to make any purchases now, and I just had to jump on the Holt humidor deal since it seems like a once in a lifetime kinda deal.

So that was pretty much in anticipation for the summer, when I have time to work and make some money to purchase some nice cigars and everything. I completely understand if I'm out of luck for this pass, but I figured it's not going to kill me to put in my story. I'd certainly have an actual post count if I had anything worth posting about, but alas my experience is quite limited, and you guys already do a good enough job of answering any questions I might have. Regardless I can tell you guys are really cool and generous and I'd love to become a part of the community in the near future.


----------



## ResIpsa

bump


----------



## ca21455

Vic,

Package is enroute to you:

DC# 0408 5010 4110 0402 9058


----------



## ResIpsa

Donations received today from Jerry (dadof3 illinois), Tom (Icehog3) and Kurt (Kvm). Guys, very generous, and will be appreciated by the lucky recipients!



Donators:

ResIpsa
Eternal Rider
LiteHedded
PitmanGeek
dadof3illinois
kvm
icehog3
fireman43
rwtarget
ca21455


donations have been received from:

Litehedded
Pitmangeek
Eternalrider
Fireman43
Icehog3
Kvm
dadof3illinois


thank you guys! I think we have enough donators for this round, once all packages have come in I'll start divvying up the booty for the recipients!

Recipients:

Once I have determined who meets the criteria for recipients by looking at the criteria given in the original thread and consulting with elder gorillas, I'll post a list of who the recipients are

In the meantime, there must be more gorillas out there who meet the stated criteria. Look at them and STEP UP! Guys and girls, lots of good looking smokes have been received, and some fine smokes that are. Step up and be counted, lots to give away!
__________________


----------



## bazookajoe

I've got about a dozen sticks or so if you still need donations.:ss


----------



## Drew

bazookajoe said:


> I've got about a dozen sticks or so if you still need donations.:ss


The more the better :ss


----------



## ResIpsa

Drew said:


> The more the better :ss


i'm sure _the recipients_ appreciate your chiming in, nice of you to do that for them,


----------



## bazookajoe

Package on the way Vic.

0178 5091 4010 6221 3572


----------



## ResIpsa

bazookajoe said:


> Package on the way Vic.
> 
> 0178 5091 4010 6221 3572


Thanks David, very generous of you to contribute

Update:

Donators:

ResIpsa
Eternal Rider
LiteHedded
PitmanGeek
dadof3illinois
kvm
icehog3
fireman43
rwtarget
ca21455
bazookajoe

donations have been received from:

Litehedded
Pitmangeek
Eternalrider
Fireman43
Icehog3
Kvm
dadof3illinois

thank you guys! I think we have enough donators for this round, once all packages have come in I'll start divvying up the booty for the recipients!

Recipients:

Once I have determined who meets the criteria for recipients by looking at the criteria given in the original thread and consulting with elder gorillas, I'll post a list of who the recipients are

In the meantime, there must be more gorillas out there who meet the stated criteria. Look at them and STEP UP! Guys and girls, lots of good looking smokes have been received, and some fine smokes that are. Step up and be counted, lots to give away!


----------



## daviddunn

I'm not sure what the criteria are, but if I meet them, I'd be happy to receive a few less than primo sticks. =)


----------



## Drew

daviddunn said:


> I'm not sure what the criteria are, but if I meet them, I'd be happy to receive a few less than primo sticks. =)


You're a more poor BOTL and aren't too picky. :ss


----------



## Banky

Im a little late, but I'd love to get in on this. Im currently in massive debt paying for school and I'll always try something out. If not, thanks for putting this up, good to have things like this.


----------



## mastershogun

sorry for being late... sent out the smokes this morning


----------



## LiteHedded

any update on this one?


----------



## ResIpsa

LiteHedded said:


> any update on this one?


no...........................................................

I'm waiting to receive the last boxes from the last donators. Once they are all in, the sticks will be divied up and sent to the recipietns. I hope to have these done by the end of the week, depending on when everything is received.


----------



## ResIpsa

received a nice selection of smokes from mastershogun today, along with a nice couple of cutters. Thank you for the donation!


----------



## ResIpsa

i'm presuming everyone who wished to donate has done so by this time. Boxes will be counted out, packed this weekend and hopefully shipped on Monday. If you are a recipient and haven't pmed me your address, please do so!


----------



## darkfusion

Resipsa I cant send you a pm because I guess your inbox is full .


----------



## LiteHedded

lets see some pics of the haul


----------



## scoutmaster022

I would like to get in on the reciveing end .:cb


----------



## EMSinTraining

I got pointed to this thread from my intro thread, if it's not too late, can I apply to be a recipient? full time college student, work 2 jobs, but one is volunteer, so budget for non necessity items is pretty slim. I did save up enough to get a humidor though, I'm planning on going the cheap wine cooler route when I get time, so that may disqualify me. 

Let me know either way though, at this point, I really havn't tried enough to know what I like or don't like, so just about anything would be appreciated.


----------



## ResIpsa

EMSinTraining said:


> I got pointed to this thread from my intro thread, if it's not too late, can I apply to be a recipient? full time college student, work 2 jobs, but one is volunteer, so budget for non necessity items is pretty slim. I did save up enough to get a humidor though, I'm planning on going the cheap wine cooler route when I get time, so that may disqualify me.
> 
> Let me know either way though, at this point, I really havn't tried enough to know what I like or don't like, so just about anything would be appreciated.


you seem to qualify to me, pm your addy


----------



## ResIpsa

Guys here is a pic of the goodies, please thank the donators!!!!

Donators:

Eternal Rider

LiteHedded

PitmanGeek

dadof3illinois

Mastershogun

kvm

icehog3

fireman43

rwtarget

ca21455

bazookajoe










Some very nice cigars have been donated by all. In addition to all of the very nice smokes, please notice at the top row, a third of the way in, could it be, why.......yes......someone donated an Anejo!!!!

And directly below the Anejo, in the fourth row, no your eyes don't deceive you, another generous gorilla donated a Padron 1964 Anniversay Series! Other fine smokes abound, thank you guys.!!!

Bad news time. I thought I would get these boxed and shipped tomorrow, that won't happen. But Tuedsay they will be in the mail.


----------



## shaggy

very nice collection...another sign of the generosity here

there are gonna be some very happy newbie gorillas very shortly...make sure that if you are a reciever you post the pics


----------



## darkfusion

Amazing smokes . Cant believe so many cigars got donated .


----------



## BigGreg

wow you guys really did an amazing job those gorillas are really gonna enjoy the smokes. Im definitly in on donating to the next one after I get some box purchases going once I pay for my vacations this summer ofcourse. Tax Money Here I Come!


----------



## LiteHedded

NICE!!
definately better than some of the rockets going around the first time

you guys enjoy those smokes


----------



## dadof3illinois

Everyone that's getting some of these sticks make sure you thank Vic for putting this together.

Great job bro!!!!


----------



## dadof3illinois

LiteHedded said:


> NICE!!
> definately better than some of the rockets going around the first time
> 
> you guys enjoy those smokes


You didn't like getting free cigars??????


----------



## LiteHedded

dadof3illinois said:


> You didn't like getting free cigars??????


sure I did
:ss


----------



## xhris

Thank you to all the donators and ResIpsa!!!


----------



## ResIpsa

all boxed up and will be in the mail tomorrow.....time to duck and cover for some folks


----------



## dstaccone

ResIpsa said:


> all boxed up and will be in the mail tomorrow.....time to duck and cover for some folks


Awesome, thanks again to everyone involved in this. I know I sure appreciate it.:bl


----------



## Drew

My word that is a ton of cigars...props to the donators/organizer.


----------



## LiteHedded

YEA!!!
props to ResIpsa and all the contributors for a smoothly run who wants it
this thread brings back some good memories of the last one


----------



## volfan

Vic,

Good thing you are doing here. If it is true that we reap what we sew, you are in for a great life.

scottie

yada, yada "you must spread some reputation around before giving it to ResIpsa again".


----------



## Habanolover

volfan said:


> Vic,
> 
> Good thing you are doing here. If it is true that we reap what we sew, you are in for a great life.
> 
> scottie
> 
> yada, yada "you must spread some reputation around before giving it to ResIpsa again".


I got him for ya.


----------



## ResIpsa

these packages should start landing Monday. Guys, please post in the thread to let the donators know their cigars have arrived, and remember to bump them when you can.

If you didnt receive a pm from stating you didn't qualify for this pass, assume you did. I received too many pms regarding this to respond to all of them personally, if I didn't answer you don't take it personally


----------



## wharfrathoss

just wanted to send a big "THANKS!!" to ResIpsa & all the gorillas who donated-hopefully i'll be able to PIF @ some time in the future-i think it's an awesome display of brotherhood to help out the "less fortunate" amoung us-am "bumping" as much daily as able


----------



## darkfusion

Just got my package today and DAMN some nice cigars to try . 





Just over a month ago I had no humidor and look at me know . Almost time to get another . Thanks to all of the guys who donated . Did one amazing job, and to ResIpsa for setting this up .


----------



## Drew

Holy crap...I had no idea this was going to be 20 cigars! :ss

Thanks a lot guys, will update with pics in a bit!


----------



## Apex

Damn guys, received my box in the mail today and it was filled. I'll let the picture do the talking, extra thanks for the cutter, nice to finally own one instead of always using one from the store :ss









Thanks for the amazing generosity, this made a huge dent in my humidors capacity.


----------



## cigarbob

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dr :dr :dr Got mine!! This was waaaaaaaay more than was expected!!! Thanks again everyone who contributed!!!


----------



## LiteHedded

hope everyone enjoys them!


----------



## dstaccone

hey thanks again, I got mine today. My mom just called and told me that I got the package. I will post pictures on Thursday when I get home.


----------



## xhris

Got mine today and every single one will be a new smoke for me. I can't wait to try them all!!

Thank you to all the donators and ResIpsa for organizing it. I really look forward to giving back to the next set of poor newbies 

Thanks again guys!!

-Chris


----------



## icehog3

Some Newbs got smacked today!! :bx :r


----------



## EMSinTraining

Mine just came in.

GOOD LORD!!!!!

I need to pick up some more tupperware today.

Pics and everything when I get back tonight.


----------



## EMSinTraining

Sorry for the delay guys, long day yesterday. 






So whats the info on these, I only recognize a few. They look great.

Thanks again to ResIpsa, and everyone who donated. You guys have some very big hearts.


----------



## ResIpsa

there were two recipients who i've had problems with their pms and addresses and mailing the boxes to them. One was from Canada, one from Australia. Please pm your addys to me again, thanks


----------



## ResIpsa

According to the DC numbers, all of these packages have landed, some several days ago. If you were a recepient and haven't posted in the thread to acknowledge the generosity of the donors, I'm sure they would appreciate your doing so.


----------



## kvm

Great job Vic. You're the one that put it together.


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> According to the DC numbers, all of these packages have landed, some several days ago. If you were a recepient and haven't posted in the thread to acknowledge the generosity of the donors, I'm sure they would appreciate your doing so.


A wise friend told me at a shack last summer, if someone gives you a cigar, and you can't reciprocate in kind, just say "thank you". 

Vic has put a lot of work into this, and it would be great if he knew the packages got to the right people. :2


----------



## wharfrathoss

came home from a long day at work to find a box on the porch-holy crap! y'all don't play around!-inside were 20 sticks, only 2 of which i've tried before-i'd like to send a huge thank you to ResIpsa for organizing & another to all who donated-you guys are generous beyond belief-if anyone has done anything bad in the past, i think you just earned all your karma points back!


----------



## ResIpsa

Enjoy them Todd. :ss


----------



## wharfrathoss

dude, once again, holy crap!-my old lady accused me of another buying spree!-when i told her what really happened, she just sorta looked at me-neither of us have seen this kind of generosity since we followed the grateful dead, much less from "a group of old men" (as she puts it) that i've never met-i hope that i am able to pif in the future


----------



## ToranoFan

Any word back on this ResIpa? I sent a PM to you about 2 weeks back with no reply yet


----------

